# Dateiendungen "abschneiden"



## Atmosphinx (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen

 Habe ein kleines Problem mit htaccess bzw. mod rewrite: Ich möchte bei meinen URL's die Endungen abschneiden. Also beispielsweise ...

        ... statt: http://www.irgendeineadresse.com/welt/news/123001.php
        ... bloss: http://www.irgendeineadresse.com/welt/news/123001/

           z.B. wie bei http://www.456bereastreet.com/reviews/books/


           Mit welcher Regel oder mit welchem anderen Trick lässt sich dies realisieren?
           Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise.

           Atmosphinx


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. Juni 2005)

Such mal nach mod_rewrite im Forum - dort wirst du fündig 

Grüße aus Stockholm,


----------

